# The world's most expensive Taylor?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> View attachment 376154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Judging by the text, he/she has slipped a couple of decimal points. Won't get a lot of interest from people who only read the headlines...

Of course, it might appeal to that person who wants to be able to say that they spent over 200 grand on a guitar.

Or the person who wants to be able to say that they got something for 1% of asking.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nope, this is.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I've cancelled my offer. I was trying to steal it for $180,000. Hey, it was almost mint.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've cancelled my offer. I was trying to steal it for $180,000. Hey, it was almost mint.



You lowballers fucking suck.


----------

